# The Diesel Train is pulling into the Station



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

The Diesel Train leaves the station





































Greeted by a friend or two at the station



















...and one Mad Boy who thinks Diesel is two timing with his girl










But Diesel pulls a Reversal on Him


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LOL those pics are great!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Great pictures.... were heading out to the dog park soon and maybe I can get some great action shots like that!


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

lol some of the most awesome pics i've ever seen.
and what a gorgeous dog!


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Diesel thanx every1...and gives credit to his photographer Bob ;-)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Desiel is one sexy boy


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Great pics! Desiel looks good, looks like he had a lot of fun.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pics...it makes me wish I had a camera capable of such great action shots!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow you have a great camera


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish...it is one of our other members in the group who sits off to the side and gets all the great shots. These were from 8-27-2008 at Diesel's Birthday celebration.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Dawg was GITTIN IT!!!!!


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

He has some "rocket boosters" ... just as the other dogs are catching him, they go off and you can see the separation happen. He also catches them with the same "boosters".

He is really good with the other dogs...he only brings the fun up to thier level of ability.

All the "Boys" from the day...









Getting some "massage"


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Great pictures of a very handsome boy!! Thanx for sharing :clap:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice Shots!!!!! I want that camera. Luke has those same rocket boosters....lol. He loves to get Jesse to chase him. It's funny to watch he always jukin him and everything.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

That is some of the nicest action shots I've ever seen. That Diesel is one handsome boy!!!


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> Nice Shots!!!!! I want that camera. Luke has those same rocket boosters....lol. He loves to get Jesse to chase him. It's funny to watch he always jukin him and everything.


Luke looks fast just sittin there!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

DieselDawg said:


> Luke looks fast just sittin there!


Lol.. so true!! Actually Jesse is pretty fast too, but Luke is faster. I always say he's runs at mach 10.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome pics! I really love seeing that Doby!


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Camera Nikon D-200
Lens Nikkor 80-200mm 2.8
Shutter Priority Mode for action shots


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dude I can't even pretend to understand that!! Good shots. Looked like a great day.


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

this is the second time ive looked at these terrific pics, I am envious, I need a camera... great looking dog there, such character!


----------

